# surprise guppy babies everywhere!



## JezzyLee (Jun 7, 2013)

not really a question,more of an excited brag, and if this isn't a place for this - please move it!

Maybe 2 weeks ago- at most- my blond guppy (Sunny) gave birth, and died 2 days later. I was only able to spot 1 lone baby. (called her baby sunny) After about 4 days I spotted one other long skinny baby hiding in the darkness of my java moss (naturally, he was called slim shady). I was shocked at how fast these two fry were growing, and after some research learned that they tend to grow much faster if they are in the community tank because they are in a predatory environment. Over the course of a couple more days I discovered a few more "slim shadys" and just the one baby sunny. THEN, 2 days ago, found 2 more baby sunnys, and a total of 5 slim shadys! Last night, my little girl and I were watching the fish before bed and saw a totally different fry that looked like neither of the other type! (the baby sunny type are orange/yellow, and the slim shady type are silverish front half with blue/black back half) and this new fry was slightly bigger than the other kind, clearish as of yet, and it's fins are black tipped! But it has to be Sunny's baby because at the time, she was the only pregnant fish I had! So, since that one was in a class on it's own, we named it Harry Potter (until we figure out if it's a boy or girl lol). 
Then this morning.. I fed the fish.. discovered 5 slim shadys, 5 baby sunnys, and 2 harry potters *r2 ... WHERE the heck have these babies been hiding all this time?! I love it, and I'm really thankful I have a large tank (especially because I have 2 expecting mothers) but wow!! 
And it's insane how big and fast these fry are growing! They are so active already and we love to watch them!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Having fry in your tank is cool! Just watch it, you can be overcrowded fairly fast sometimes.


----------



## JezzyLee (Jun 7, 2013)

yeah, it'll happen fast! I have a 75 gallon tank, and with these babies, I will have 21 fish total. I talked with my LFS and asked if they would take some fry off my hands should the need arise (since none of my friends keep fish, and my little girl only has a 1.5 gallon tank and it already has a beta in it) and they said they would. My son wants a fish tank but he wants a totally different type of fish in it so that doesn't help lol!


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Haha its amazing isnt it!! I had my yellow female drop her fry, and I only counted 10 at first, then 3 days later (after she had been removed from my fry tank for 3 days) I found at least 30 more. They were hiding in my algae and hornwort for a few days!

The different colors are because technically each baby could have a different father. Many males would have spawned with the mom (esp if it came from a petstore) so each baby could actually look very different from each other. My fry that are now about 2 months old, some look like the mom (solid electric yellow), some are yellow with black markings, some are starting to get some red in them, and a couple look like a wild coloration (silver/grey)


----------



## JezzyLee (Jun 7, 2013)

I knew that they hold sperm packets from different males but I didn't realize they could drop from different males at the same time! makes a lot more sense lol!


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

They are pretty amazing fish aren't they


----------



## catcrazy37 (Aug 26, 2013)

Wow! Sounds great! It's good that you provided Java Moss, sounds like you know what you're doing.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2011)

And I also find it amazing when I find babies in my tank, when I did not know any of my very young females were pregnant. All of a sudden there are babies. I do have some very very interesting colour variations now. oopsy's but beautiful.


----------

